
Automate the Boring Stuff with Python – Book Review - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/review-automate-the-boring-stuff-with-python-by-al-sweigart/
======
akras14
List of recommended Modules:

\- beautifulsoup4 – Parse HTML

\- copy – Copy and deep copy of objects

\- csv – Work with CSV files

\- datetime – Basic date and time types

\- python-docx – Work with Microsoft Docx files

\- imapclient – IMAP client library

\- json – Work with JSON files/data

\- logging – Control Logging output based on config (i.e. debug vs production
mode)

\- openpyxl – Work with Excel files

\- os – Operating System interface, change directory etc.

\- pprint – Pretty Print your data, instead of regular print.

\- pyautogui – Cross platform GUI automation, control your mouse and keyboard
to automate any program

\- PyPDF2 – Work with PDF files

\- pyperclip – Copy/Paste to/from your clipboard

\- pyzmail – Email library for reading, composing, and sending emails

\- re – Regular Expressions

\- requests – Make HTTP requests

\- pillow – Work with images

\- selenium – Browser automation using Selenium – open web pages, sign in,
fill out forms etc.

\- send2trash – Delete files

\- shelve – Persist your in memory objects into a file, to load at a later
time

\- shutil – Shell utilities: copy, move etc.

\- smtplib – SMTP client

\- subprocess – Spawn new processes

\- threading – Start new threads

\- time – Time related functions epoch etc.

\- traceback – Print stack traces

\- twilio – Twilio integration for phone calls and SMS

\- webbrowser – Open web browser and tabs

\- zipfile – Work with Zip Archives

